# which BIB for college living?



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

Next year i am contemplating living in single dorm room or in an open apartment, and was wondering which size driver to use for a 2.1 BIB system. I was thinking fr125s, TB bamboo 4", fostex sigma 6.5s or fostex sigma 8s... any more options. The single room would be like 12 x 20 with 9.5 foot ceilings and the apartment would be larger by a decent amount with like 8.5 foot ceilings.


Could i try a coax like the new tb?
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=264-821


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Pardon my ignorance, but what's a "BIB"?


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

My BIB for the FR125S: http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=11940


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

I use the TB bamboo 4" full range for my center speaker in my car and it is a Very natural sounding speaker, I love it. I dont have a proper enclosure for it, infact I dont have any enclosure for it at the moment, but it still sounds good 200Hz+. Cant comment on any of the other speakers, but if you are going for the more natural sound then you cant go wrong with the TB 4".


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

sephiroth619 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what's a "BIB"?


Yeah, don't have a clue what a BIB is either.


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

It is a variation of TQWT (Tapered Quarter Wave Transmission Line).

BIB stands for Bigger is Better. 
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=66173

I love mine!


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

What are you using to power your fr125s? they seem to be the least effecient but have the most xmax, with the BIBs i dont know which is more important: cone area, xmax, efficiency or some other variable?

The Tangband bamboos seem to be well built, and got good reviews, but its still up in the air.

http://www.zillaspeak.com/bib.asp


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

I am using a DIY amplifier I made 3 years ago. Does 50Wx2 @ 8ohms. More than enough in this configuration. You do not need much power in such a large enclosure.

In a BIB what is most important is proper tuning of the line. Here is a good list of what to follow when designing one:
http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=12738. Xmax, efficiency & full range response (inductance) are equally important, although you can overcome lower efficiency with more power. Lots of Fostex designs out there, and they do not have much excursion capability, but they do have excellent efficieny. The BIB design allows for a low xmax driver to have great low end response.

I'm curious about the Bamboos as well, might give those a try sometime.

Also remember that these things are not small, and not very move friendly. A Metronome might be another good option for you.


----------

